# No more Tren killing your cardio



## Sully (Apr 25, 2014)

Like a lot of you guys, I had problems in the past with Tren making me short of breath and making it difficult to even do low intensity cardio. I even had it impact my lifting. After a heavy set of squats, I would have a tough time catching my breath. A few times, to the point that I got lightheaded and dizzy and had to sit down for several minutes to catch my breath. I even had one episode so bad that I thought I would pass out. 

So, in an effort to run Tren again and make use of it's fat burning recomp abilities and still do cardio, I did my research. Based on what I read on this board and others, the cause of the shortness of breath was pulmonary constriction brought on by by a pseudo-allergic reaction that releases prostaglandins. 

And finally, how to combat the release of prostaglandins? Simple. Newly OTC nasal allergy spray Nasacort. It blocks the prostaglandins that cause the inflammation that cause the shortness of breath. 2 shots up each nostril for the first few days, then 1 shot in each after that. All problems solved. 

I'm 3 weeks in to 150mg of Tren Ace daily, and I'm rocking the cardio daily. Even LISS cardio used to be almost impossible for me on way less Tren. Now, I'm making daily progress on my cardio. The incline is up to 10.5, and speed is up to 3.5 mph just to hit my lower target heart rate of 120bpm. I've even thrown in a few days of HIIT sprints just to change it up. No problem. Can run and sprint dead out without feeling like my chest is going to collapse and my head is going to explode. 

Oh, and no more Tren cough anymore, either. 

I understand skepticism guys. If you don't believe me, I challenge u to go out and spend $11 on a bottle of Nasacort and give it a try. Even if it doesn't work for u like it has for me, what did u lose? 11 dollars? Bet most of you have wasted way more than that on bunk gear, bunk peptides, and bunk research chems many times over the years. Give it a shot guys. You don't know if you don't try.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 25, 2014)

Good find! I will try it.


----------



## MattG (Apr 25, 2014)

Me too! Im gona give tren a 3rd and final attempt. Next time only 150 wk of test, prami, low dose letro. Both first times 500mg wk test and sides were fucking horrendous not to mention i had to stop tren and get on letro 4-5 weeks in cause started to get gyno lumps. So sick of dealing with crashing my estro to get rid of that shit for a month. Noticed major shortness of breath especially with squats when training, so will add nasacort to my next tren arsenal. Good lookin out Sully


----------



## Sully (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as u MattG. I'm currently on my third run with Tren, and it's going really well. First time was brutal, had to drop it early due to horrible anxiety. Second time went better, and now my third run is going smooth as butter. 125mg Test E pinned every 7 days, and 150mg of Tren Ace pinned everyday. No AI on DA needed yet, no signs or symptoms of needing them, and the Nasacort is the only ancillary I'm using at the moment. I'm not even experiencing much trensomnia, no night sweats(didn't get them anyway) just slightly increased body temp, and the fat burning is actually happening at a very quick rate. 

Granted, I'm using a substantial amount of Tren at the moment, but that's part of what lets me know this works so well. Slightly over a gram of Tren a week and I have to cardio my ass off just to get my heart rate up and get to breathing deep. And I do have bad season allergies, and the Nasacort has kept any sneezing fits, watery eyes, itchy mouth and wanting to die at bay. Big plus. I'll never run Tren without it again.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 25, 2014)

awesome, sounded good on paper, glad to hear it works in practice!


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for posting.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks. Good idea.. ..


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for doing the research and sharing.


----------



## Z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Good idea, clen usually seems to help to as they are usually used together, but definitely another option nice!


----------



## Majere1313 (Apr 25, 2014)

Good stuff here!  Thanks


----------



## Sully (Apr 25, 2014)

Z28 said:


> Good idea, clen usually seems to help to as they are usually used together, but definitely another option nice!



Interesting. I can't do stimulants, so I won't be able to test that out. But, if someone wants to try it and chime in, have at it.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting that lil' sully! Definitely going to give this a try


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 25, 2014)

Im gonna surely give it a go.  I'm mid cycle with one of my drugs being 630mg a week of tren e.  I was having a time with pullups and t bar rows last night.  Felt like I had run wind sprints after each set.  Do you use the Nasacort just prior to walking into the gym?Thanks again, man..


----------



## Majere1313 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have no cardio to begin with, add Tren and forget about it.  I can hardly brush my teeth without feeling like I'm gonna pass out


----------



## Sully (Apr 25, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Im gonna surely give it a go.  I'm mid cycle with one of my drugs being 630mg a week of tren e.  I was having a time with pullups and t bar rows last night.  Felt like I had run wind sprints after each set.  Do you use the Nasacort just prior to walking into the gym?Thanks again, man..



I just hit it every morning when I wake up, or whenever I remember. It builds up in your system over time, so for the first few days you'll use 2 squirts in each nostril. After that, just one squirt in each nostril once a day and you're good to go. I've even forgotten to take it one day, picked right back up the next day and was still good to go. 

Chris, I'm willing to bet that after a few days of using it, you'll notice your lifts going up and getting easier just because you can breathe better. For me, this run of Tren has been night and day compared to my last. Strength is up slightly, but the most significant difference is in the number of reps I can do with the same weight. It's ridiculous.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've got a couple bottles of this stuff, is it the same?  I think it's Flonase generic


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nope Nevermind..different chemical.  I just did the research.  I'll pic some up tomorrow


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 26, 2014)

BRB walking to Walgreens, running back.


----------



## irish_sd (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome info~!!!!


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 27, 2014)

holy crap man!!!  If this works for me it will be a game changer, i already bought some an hour ago and shot into each nostril, 2 pumps each... I know it's too soon for the nasacort to kick in but i just did arms and realized how insanely hard it is for me to get a good workout because I'm so WINDED half way into each set! WOW am i excited and hope this works, how long does it take to take full effect??


----------



## Sully (Apr 28, 2014)

I started the Nasacort a few days before I started the Tren, so by the time I started it was already working and I never developed any breathing issues at all. I can't say how long for it to help if you've already been running Tren for a while. It takes a few days for it to build up in your system, so I would guess it should start to help after a few days. I just can't be sure. Keep track of how you feel and how you're doing with cardio and let us know how long it takes to start noticing a difference. You get to be the guinea pig for this part, bro.


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 28, 2014)

haha.. well im going LISS cardio so it's no problem, but the weights are the problem!! so i will let you guys know how it goes, i hope it works!


----------



## Sully (Apr 28, 2014)

I even had problems with LISS cardio before. Normally I'd be walking on a 8 percent grade at 3mph. On Tren I was lucky if I could  keep up with a 3 percent grade at 4mph. Even then I'd be sucking wind like I was trying to run a marathon. It was embarrassing.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 29, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I even had problems with LISS cardio before. Normally I'd be walking on a 8 percent grade at 3mph. On Tren I was lucky if I could  keep up with a 3 percent grade at 4mph. Even then I'd be sucking wind like I was trying to run a marathon. It was embarrassing.



What's really embarrassing is when the huge fat fucker next to me is jogging at 5mph and I can't walk at 3.5 uphill......


----------



## Sully (Apr 30, 2014)

Anybody that recently started it mid-run have an update on whether it's working for them?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just started tren-e at 600 a week front loading 900. Will be trying the nasacort


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2014)

Nasacort common side effects. LoL.. include nose/throat dryness or irritation, cough, sneezing, nosebleeds, and unpleasant taste/smell..


----------



## Sully (Apr 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Nasacort common side effects. LoL.. include nose/throat dryness or irritation, cough, sneezing, nosebleeds, and unpleasant taste/smell..



I've been on it for almost a month now, haven't experienced any of those sides. I'm sure they happen, but if it's between having a little dry sinuses and not being able to walk across the room without getting winded, I can live with the dry sinuses.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was doing dumbbell lunges Sunday, and thought I had run a quarter mile sprint.  I had to sit down and catch my breath, and they were my warmup.  Crazy how tren does that... Now I guess we know why cows are never in a real hurry to go anywhere...


----------



## Alinshop (May 1, 2014)

Game changer! Thank you for posting


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Game changer! Thank you for posting



Have u tried it yet?


----------



## Daniel11 (May 2, 2014)

Forgot about this.  Going tomorrow.  Holy shit.  Will report back.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2014)

Current updates?  Thks guys.


----------



## Ataraxia (May 3, 2014)

wish i could update... they day i started taking nasacort i got sick... been sick for 2 days, not bad but feverish and fluish. I'm guessing it's a coincedence and nothing to do with nasacort... 
   So im taking a couple days off everything until i feel better, also going to let the tren clear my system


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 3, 2014)

Was waiting to see how the tren treated me as far as loss of breath and I can say one week in and I am already losing air. Heading to h-e-b to pick up nasacort this afternoon


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 3, 2014)

We all owe a huge debt to the late and great Karl Hoffman for his efforts to bring to light the effects of localized prostaglandin activity on the constricting properties of the avioli- he's the first to shed light on the matter back in 2005-2007


If you all really want to sharpen up on your physiology and pharmacokinetic knowledge look him up and read his post closely the guy was years beyond his time


----------



## Sully (May 3, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> We all owe a huge debt to the late and great Karl Hoffman for his efforts to bring to light the effects of localized prostaglandin activity on the constricting properties of the avioli- he's the first to shed light on the matter back in 2005-2007
> 
> 
> If you all really want to sharpen up on your physiology and pharmacokinetic knowledge look him up and read his post closely the guy was years beyond his time



That reminds me, you and Ironbuilt are where I started my research about Tren. You guys definitely got me pointed in the right direction. I shoulda given you 2 credit in my original post. My fault.


----------



## Ataraxia (May 13, 2014)

ok you guys, i am no longer sick and have been back on tren for about 5 days using the nasacort...  I can say for sure  IT WORKS!!! 
   my cardio is great right now and im on 50mg tren per day but bumping as of yesterday to 100mg/day...   
   my workouts are night and day, it's truly a life saver!  SUlly thank you so much! WOW


----------



## *Bio* (May 13, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Just started tren-e at 600 a week front loading 900. Will be trying the nasacort



Wow!  I'm guessing you've used Tren in the past?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 13, 2014)

Honestly never ran tren before but never been the type to wade in


----------



## Ataraxia (May 13, 2014)

Tren is amazing... best body recomp supplement ever...


----------



## rebhchad (May 13, 2014)

awesome find bro


----------



## Sully (May 13, 2014)

ValleyAA said:


> ok you guys, i am no longer sick and have been back on tren for about 5 days using the nasacort...  I can say for sure  IT WORKS!!!
> my cardio is great right now and im on 50mg tren per day but bumping as of yesterday to 100mg/day...
> my workouts are night and day, it's truly a life saver!  SUlly thank you so much! WOW



Awesome brother. Glad to hear it's working for you. Keep killing it.


----------



## Sully (May 16, 2014)

Just had my yearly OSHA mandated physical at work yesterday. It included the old blow through a hollow tube as hard as you can until you almost pass out test. When the doc went over my results, he said I had one of the best results from that test that he's seen in a long time. While on a gram of Tren A a week. Independent medical verification that this shit really works.


----------



## jojo1969 (May 20, 2014)

Great thread. I am over at alinboard (patfromma) and a member there dropped this link into my thread about my upcoming tren ace cycle. Good stuff!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2014)

Great thread. GW501516 can also be beneficial when using tren in regards to increased cardio output.


----------



## Sully (May 21, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Great thread. GW501516 can also be beneficial when using tren in regards to increased cardio output.



True, but through 2 different modes of action. GW is more of a band-aid for your cardio while using Tren, while Nasacort actually treats the allergic reaction and subsequent pulmonary inflammation that causes the reduced cardio output in the first place. 

If one wanted a big boost in cardio output while using Tren, I would think a combination of Nasacort and GW would yield fantastic results, as well as give one a significant increase in fat burning for leaning out. That is, as long as one chooses not to believe the story about GW causing cancer.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> True, but through 2 different modes of action. GW is more of a band-aid for your cardio while using Tren, while Nasacort actually treats the allergic reaction and subsequent pulmonary inflammation that causes the reduced cardio output in the first place.
> 
> If one wanted a big boost in cardio output while using Tren, I would think a combination of Nasacort and GW would yield fantastic results, as well as give one a significant increase in fat burning for leaning out. That is, as long as one chooses not to believe the story about GW causing cancer.



That's what I meant. As you say the two combined would be great in regards to cardio performance. Yeah the studies on rats getting cancer is not good. But taking the dosage into consideration and other variables I would think it is safe when used in the doses most do. The same can be said for many things but sure when you read x product and cancer it is never good. Guys should extensively research any drug/supplement before taking so they know all the possible risks and are prepared for them.


----------



## Sully (May 21, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> That's what I meant. As you say the two combined would be great in regards to cardio performance. Yeah the studies on rats getting cancer is not good. But taking the dosage into consideration and other variables I would think it is safe when used in the doses most do. The same can be said for many things but sure when you read x product and cancer it is never good. Guys should extensively research any drug/supplement before taking so they know all the possible risks and are prepared for them.



I completely agree Elvia. Personally, I think the cancer threat from GW is way over blown. But, it's up to each individual to do the research and the risk analysis and decide for themselves if it's worth it. 

I know I won't be using GW again anytime in the near future, and possibly ever. Not because I'm scared of it giving me cancer, but because I have no faith in any of the peptide suppliers out there, right now. There's just no way to know what is in those bottles, the purity of it, the actual dosing, or anything else. The whole peptide/research chem industry is a complete crap shoot, and the cost-benefit analysis doesn't work out for me.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I completely agree Elvia. Personally, I think the cancer threat from GW is way over blown. But, it's up to each individual to do the research and the risk analysis and decide for themselves if it's worth it.
> 
> I know I won't be using GW again anytime in the near future, and possibly ever. Not because I'm scared of it giving me cancer, but because I have no faith in any of the peptide suppliers out there, right now. There's just no way to know what is in those bottles, the purity of it, the actual dosing, or anything else. The whole peptide/research chem industry is a complete crap shoot, and the cost-benefit analysis doesn't work out for me.



All I will say is every single peptide I have used from Superior has been top quality and I would never lie.

I just got my new order in today too. Letrozole, tadalafil, LR3, Ipam etc 

The results I am getting from this cjc-dac are fantastic... I love it... I like it as much as slin and adrol (they are favs of mine)


----------



## robertscott (May 21, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> All I will say is every single peptide I have used from Superior has been top quality and I would never lie.
> 
> I just got my new order in today too. Letrozole, tadalafil, LR3, Ipam etc
> 
> The results I am getting from this cjc-dac are fantastic... I love it... I like it as much as slin and adrol (they are favs of mine)



you using the cjc-dac on its own?  Dosage?


----------



## deltking803 (May 21, 2014)

i am about to do my first cycle of test e and c, and after reading this thread, it made me wonder, is my already shitty lung capacity and cardio ability going to get worse on my first test cycle, or is it mainly tren that affects that?  i dont do extensive cardio, but i do some hi intensity sprints and met-con stuff now.  just trying to figure out what to expect from the e and c


----------



## Sully (May 22, 2014)

deltking803 said:


> i am about to do my first cycle of test e and c, and after reading this thread, it made me wonder, is my already shitty lung capacity and cardio ability going to get worse on my first test cycle, or is it mainly tren that affects that?  i dont do extensive cardio, but i do some hi intensity sprints and met-con stuff now.  just trying to figure out what to expect from the e and c



It's just Tren, you'll b fine. 

And your next stop should be the introductions forum.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 22, 2014)

robertscott said:


> you using the cjc-dac on its own?  Dosage?



Check out the peptide forum on here. I have a log and various threads. I am using 2mg per week but I ideally I would be using at least 4mg per week. I was using it with 33-66mcg hexarelin but just rotated to ghrp-2. The ghrp-2 was too much at 167mcg so I have halved my dose. I am also taking huperzine a to make it more effective as it's acts as an acetylcholineesterase inhibitor. Sorry to derail the thread! Any questions just ask them on my thread in the peptide section. Thanks


----------



## EastCountySD (May 23, 2014)

I'll definitely try this as I just started running a tren cycle again...thanks for the info bro


----------



## Collinb (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone else have input that said they were doing this...


----------



## BullTerrier (Jun 26, 2014)

Collinb said:


> Anyone else have input that said they were doing this...



I started doing this and it defintely helped. I'm only on a low dose of tren (100mg/wk) but even that small amount was killing my cardio. Things improved when I started the Nasocort, not to pre-tren levels but I wasn't struggling to catch my breathe after a warm-up set of squats anymore.


----------



## Sully (Jun 26, 2014)

How long have u been using it Bull? I figured out that the longer I used it the better it worked.


----------



## BullTerrier (Jun 27, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> How long have u been using it Bull? I figured out that the longer I used it the better it worked.



I've been using it about a month now. Started off with 2 sprays each nostril but now just doing 1 spray.


----------



## liam123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Im doin tren e n after a quick work out or grappling with my buddy I feel real bad can breath feel anxiety kick in feel like ima pass out


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 23, 2014)

liam123 said:


> Im doin tren e n after a quick work out or grappling with my buddy I feel real bad can breath feel anxiety kick in feel like ima pass out


Welcome to tren the bad part is the e ester will take a while to get out of your system. Hence the reason I run ace


----------



## Sully (Oct 23, 2014)

liam123 said:


> Im doin tren e n after a quick work out or grappling with my buddy I feel real bad can breath feel anxiety kick in feel like ima pass out



Well, go to Walgreens, spend $12 on a bottle of Nasacort, try it for a month and see if it helps. If it does, problem fucking solved. If not, decide whether the sides from Tren are too much for u to handle, and act accordingly. Your dilemma is a very simple one.


----------



## Karan (Nov 22, 2017)

woww, wish i had known this my last tren e cycle. Had no other sides other than feeling winded even after climbing 10 stairs. Definitely gonna try it this time.
Will post my experience. Thanks


----------

